# How do I license my t-shirt designs and trademark?



## HarryBeaver (Oct 24, 2007)

I am thinking about trying to license my t-shirt designs and trademark so other companies can sell them. Have any of you ever done any licensing of your own intellectual property or allowed others to pay you to use it? I'm just wondering about what steps I could take?

I used to have a number of licensing companies after the designs, but I didn't want to lose control of the brand...probably missed out on great opportunities. Hind sight is 20-20!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

HarryBeaver said:


> I am thinking about trying to license my t-shirt designs and trademark so other companies can sell them. Have any of you ever done any licensing of your own intellectual property or allowed others to pay you to use it? I'm just wondering about what steps I could take?
> 
> I used to have a number of licensing companies after the designs, but I didn't want to lose control of the brand...probably missed out on great opportunities. Hind sight is 20-20!


My first step would be to contact those licensing companies to see if they can give you any info.


----------



## HarryBeaver (Oct 24, 2007)

Rodney said:


> My first step would be to contact those licensing companies to see if they can give you any info.


Yeah, and I have tried to track them back down. There were 3 and I don't remember two of the names. (It was 5 years ago) The one that I remember might now be out of business or might have had a name change. They were called T-Line Designs and I can't find much information on them.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The one that I remember might now be out of business or might have had a name change. They were called T-Line Designs and I can't find much information on them


T-Line Designs is at tlinedesign.com

You might also find some information here while you're waiting for more posts in this thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/licensing/


----------



## HarryBeaver (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks, Rodney...I am not sure why I couldn't find the site a few months ago when I last looked. I appreciate the link!


----------

